# Powdercoat Fenderwells



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

As I have mentioned on earlier posts: I am rebuilding the front suspension on my 70. I have pulled the fender wells out to allow for cleaning/detailing in the engine bay.
What are your thoughts on powdercoating the fenderwells along with the rest of my suspension components I have removed? (control arms, swaybar, spindles, etc) 
Do you think it will significantly warp the fenderwells to have them blasted and powdercoated?
Thoughts on powdercoating these other suspension components?
Thanks.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Did the fenderwells after having them blasted and love 'em! No regrets!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently had my 68 GTO fender liners powdercoated.
They turned out great.
I recommend it.

But I don't think you want to sandblast them; use a less harsh media and don't let the heat build up. I think they did mine with glass media.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you have any problems with holes becoming covered/filled with powdercoating? (Such as the washer fluid reservior holes in the passenger fender) 
Did they have any trouble with removing the undercoating from the inner fender wells?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Good question. I'll let you know when I get it put back together. Now you got me worried!
I didn't hear of any issues with the undercoating.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Oldeboy said:


> Did you have any problems with holes becoming covered/filled with powdercoating? (Such as the washer fluid reservior holes in the passenger fender)
> Did they have any trouble with removing the undercoating from the inner fender wells?


There were no problems with the powder coat filling any holes; the film thickness is only slightly heavier than typical paint film.

I am not aware of the undercoating causing any difficulties; my parts were spotless after being blasted. I picked them up after blasting to weld up a couple of rust holes that were under the rubber shields; they were clean, bare metal.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I dropped off several parts at the powdercoaters today. I'll let you know how it turns out.
A-Arms, F Swaybar, spindles, disk dust shields, disk brake mount brackets, fenderwells, steering knuckles, alternator bracket, heater hose bracket. etc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am a big fan of powder coating things!


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I picked up my parts yesterday and they look great. Possibly better than new in some cases. Now I can't wait to get it all put back together.


----------

